# New Here...



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

Hi everybody,
I am new here and I am looking into buying a Spec-V. I have been looking around for info and I was sent this link. 
I am curious to know what the Spec-V does in the 1/4 mile stock? Anyone know?

This is a whole new world for me...I am used to DSM's. I recently sold it though. Now, my Honda "Daily Driver" has got to go!


Thanks


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey what's going on From what I under stand the Spec-V Run'sin the low 15's. Or less I can't really remember. But it's an Beautiful car and if I didn't have a 200SX I would've brought one myself. Knock yourself out and Get one. Welcome to the Nissan Family  








This is NOT my car LOL.. I wish It was..


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

*If i may*

I love my Spec V. Its a great car. Official 1/4 mile time is 15.4 but i'm hearing lots of people running 15.2 fully stock after they break them in. 

http://www.cardomain.com/id/blackoutspecv 
thats a website with pics of my car, stock except for a few cosmetic changes


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

Hey whats up everyone. New to the board and new to Nissan. I can't wait for my car to come, but still got a 2 month wait. I NEED TO FIND PEOPLE IN CANADA. I know we are few and far between but it would be nice to get some kind of grouping together, esoecially for group buys.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

*hey blackoutspecV*

How did u remove the sentra badge in the rear buddy. Please respond back or email me at [email protected]. Thanx.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Its not too hard to remove the Sentra/Nissan/SE-R badge from the rear. They are kindasortalike stickers. All you need to do is get a blow-dryer, and heat the lettering, and use a credit card, or a flat object to peel it off. Hope that helps...sorry I couldn't give you better instructions.

-Sam


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2002)

*Spec-V*

I will be picking up mine tomorrow at 9 am.

Can't wait! My first new car


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

didja get it.... ???


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

*Yup*

I picked it up on Saturday morning. I already put 200 miles on it. I really enjoy the car. The only problem is this damn rain!

So are there any "free mods" to do to this car?

Just curious 

I can't afford to spend any money yet


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

So far, none that I know of.  I'm not sure what everyone's first mod is, I would probably save up for a Cold Air Intake, and then go for headers, etc. Save up, and watch for group deals.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

*free mods?*

Well you could always remove the vibration dampener/ balancer from the bottom end. 

You WILL however invalitate your new car warranty. 

Its free.... sort of, if you do your own work... Once you take it out, it would be time consuming to reinstall it if you ever needed to take your car in. Therefore I simply cut the chain that drives it. and removed the tentioner for the chain.

I pray I never....  ever need warranty work, but I also love the increase in performance!.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

*Balancer....*

Some guy on another message board made the comment about being careful when "not fully loaded" (maybe an oil reference?) because you could possibly beat up your main bearings.

-Steven C.

I'm seriously considering the balancer removal, a guy who works at the dealership removed his and his feels just a tad faster... I really want to see any long term effects of this procedure tho'. That guy talking about main bearing damage just really got me thinkin'.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

Steven, Yes you are correct. I agree, but this is a factor with every piston engine. The balancer does as quoted by nissan in the 02 sentra product guide. "helps reduce engine vibrations" The qr25de has lightwieght pistons and rods, and a fairly heavyweight timingchain and flywheel , they do enough vibation dampening to me. IMHO... 

Nissan I'd guess, wants mileage out of the qr25de and they are known for the attention to detail in their engines. Even if it robs 7 or more hp. I'm gonna se if i can get down to AEBS or..?? for a dyno run. I havent talked to Ben in a year or so but I'm sure he's curious too.

If you want main bearing damage... Free rev your engine. My friend has 45k on his stock dx hatchback... his rods and mains are toast, cause he REVS on everyone.

I had over 90k HARD miles on my 2.4 neon engine "balancer removed" when I replaced the rods and mains, and they really didn't need it. 

Note: just dont rev the #[email protected]* of your engine unloaded, cause it'll kill your bearings.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

*TIming chain and flywheel*

You sound pretty knowlegeable about our cars, one more question. In your opinion do you think going with a lighter flywheel would increase vibration in a car with the balancer removed?


----------



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

A lighter flywheel theoretically will cause more vibrations with or without the balancer. However, it is not very noticeable, atleast on the old SE-R's. Nobody makes one for the QR yet, but on the SR you can barely tell. The only difference is the idle air control valve has a tougher time maintaining a constant rpm at idle. Sometimes your rpms will drop quickly before the IAC valve can rev the engine to compensate. Atleast, that was my experience.

But I want a lightweight flywheel for my QR, I LOVED the thing in my SR.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

yes... usually, nissans qr25de is very lightweight for its output. because of that it may be less prone to need that heavy flywheel to limit vibration. 


A light flywheel has a good and a bad side. Your engine WILL rev faster unloaded... But we have a massive transaxle and diff in the spec v and more mass in the engine may or maynot be a benefit. especially with our consevative red line. 

When I need a cluth change and one is avaliable from NISMO or??? I will replace the stock steel flywheel with an aluminum modular flywheel. Just because by that point i'll have most everything else done to my car.


----------



## Kubyn Spec-v (Jul 4, 2003)

My Spec-v is stock and i ran it two weeks ago, i only did two runs... a 15.2 and a 15.1, i am goin to dinwiddie this friday i am gonna try and brake 15's, everyone said the track i week to two weeks ago sucks...


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

wow, 1 year and 5 months later the thread is brought back


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

You got to love that...


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Hey There*

Just wanted to drop a line and say hello. I'm new to the board. I've got a 03 Spec V I got about 6 months ago and love it!

-Greg


----------

